# CM9 - Battery usage data not available



## frojj (Oct 20, 2011)

When i click on settings > Battery, I get "Battery usage data not available". Is this a known issue? I saw a couple people raised this issue, but I don't see anyone replying to it. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## atomics (Oct 7, 2011)

not yet implemented. i remember dalingrin saying they haven't finalized settings yet. hopefully a future update will bring battery usage to us.


----------

